# Red bull



## sara (Feb 12, 2004)

anyone seen the Sugar Free Red Bull?


----------



## Vieope (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> anyone seen the Sugar Free Red Bull?



_ I hate red bull .. imagine the sugar free. _


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.needmorestuff.com/redbull2.htm

how does the ingredient sound?


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 12, 2004)

I feel like im on crack when i take it....i dont like that feeling.


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

are there any negative sides effects?


----------



## sentricyphen (Feb 13, 2004)

it would work good in a thermo stack, thats for sure. too bad theres no diet.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm confused...these are the ingredients listed for the sugar free version.  What are sucrose and glucose doing on the ingredient list?  


Ingredients: Artificial Sweetener, Carbonated Water, Sucrose, Glucose, Sodium Citrate,
Taurine 1000mg, Glucuronolactone 600mg, Caffeine 80.mg, Inositol 50.0mg,
Niacin 20.0mg, Pantothenic acid 5.0mg, Vitamin B6 5.0mg, Vitamin B12 5.0ug, Flavors, Colors: Caramel & Riboflavin.


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2004)

everyone around here is all about the red bull/vodka craze....i wonder what the big fuss is about.

i should wanna try one of those before my w.o. and see if  they work


----------



## Vieope (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> everyone around here is all about the red bull/vodka craze....i wonder what the big fuss is about.




_ How does that work ? Just mix vodka and red bull ?  What are the effects ??_


----------



## blueboy (Feb 13, 2004)

a wide awake drunk


----------



## brodus (Feb 13, 2004)

I perform in a music group a couple nights a week, and red bull and vodka rocks when we're doing a three-set night.  It's by far my favorite drink if I am trying to limit the FX of alcohol and need to rise early in the morning feeling fine.

The effects are increased clarity and energy and decreased inhibitions from the vodka.  So if you're playing jazz and doing a lot of solo work, it's fun.  But if you want to play slow tunes, you can't downshift and really groove in the pocket.

I got turned onto red bull years ago from friends in Europe.  They're had it there for years.  I love the flavor.  I think it's awesome--just wish it didn't cost so much.  

My girlfriend drinks the Sugar Free stuff and really likes it. 

Now I prefer RockStar energy drink.

Yes, it gives you a crazy lift-->no different than many of the premade drinks targeted at Bodybuilders/Athletes.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by blueboy *_
> a wide awake drunk



EXACTLY! 
RB and vodka is for the night club not the fitness club


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> it would work good in a thermo stack, thats for sure. too bad theres no diet.



what you mean?


----------



## Vieope (Feb 13, 2004)

_ I think that I will try Red Bull one more time.  Maybe it is not that bad. _


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

redbull is far from sugar free and i couldnt even imagine what it would taste like without the sugar.

i dont know about feeling like i am on crack (cause i have never been on crack) but i act silly on REdbull/Vodka and people laugh at me alot  just ask Fire about his early morning RedBull calls  

Flex...you of all people should try one on for size and get some chicks otherthan that silly ex of yours


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

I was going to try one today at work.. but I bought the Twinlab's energy drink instead.. is also sugar free and 0 cals


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

try one at work? hell where do you work? i would go nuts if i had one at work.


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

what will happen if I drink it at work?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

you will want to run around like a donkey on fire


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

I love Redbull, especially with Vodka.    Keeps you from getting that run down sleepy feeling from the alcohol.  I drink it (without vodka) for a preworkout boost when I'm out of ephedra.  Pretty good for energy.  I wouldnt say it makes me feel like I'm on crack, but it can make u a little shaky.  Way overpriced IMO.


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

that's what I want J'Bo! have lots of energy at work today!


----------



## djrx06 (Feb 13, 2004)

When I drink Red Bull and Vodkas I usually act like a clown.  Very talkative and I would say that I am the life of the party.  I definately wouldn't think about drinking Red Bull at work because I wouldn't know what to do with myself.  But then again it would wake me up in the morning.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 13, 2004)

Why would you drink Red Bull Engery drink?  BECAUSE IT GIVES YOU WINGS!


----------



## Var (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> When I drink Red Bull and Vodkas I usually act like a clown.  Very talkative and I would say that I am the life of the party.  I definately wouldn't think about drinking Red Bull at work because I wouldn't know what to do with myself.  But then again it would wake me up in the morning.



If you work in a field which requires u to talk a lot, this is a good thing.  I work in tech support and use E/C, coffee, Red Bull, etc... when I'm feeling groggy.  Keeps me talkative and alert.


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> Now I prefer RockStar energy drink.



wow, they named a drink after me


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Flex...you of all people should try one on for size and get some chicks otherthan that silly ex of yours



Why, will they give me goggles like good ole Rum 'n' Coke's?....

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/beer.shtml

(give it a sec to load and turn up the volume, its hilarious........)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

I bought Red Bull Sugar free yesterday- haven't tried it yet. I hope its not Gross!!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> If you work in a field which requires u to talk a lot, this is a good thing.  I work in tech support and use E/C, coffee, Red Bull, etc... when I'm feeling groggy.  Keeps me talkative and alert.




Have you tried the Twin's lab energy drink? I tried it today at work.. it's great! gave me the energy that I needed


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 14, 2004)

I've been meaning to try that Red Bull with vodka drink, and you guys have convinced me.  I like Red Bull, and I like vodka.  It's GOT to be good, right?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2004)

Right


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

I still say sugar free YJ stinger tastes much better


----------



## sara (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I bought Red Bull Sugar free yesterday- haven't tried it yet. I hope its not Gross!!!!



Hey hon! let me know if it's good, so I can try it


----------



## Vieope (Feb 14, 2004)

_ I drank Red Bull last night. I felt something very different while I was drinking it.. after that the effects were just like a strong cup of coffe. _


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Well I tried the Sugar Free Red bull~ I didn't really like the flavor of it- had to drink it very fast.. but it did give me energy.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 16, 2004)

so sara how did it go? how was your redbull trip?


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2004)

I broke my cherry and drank my 1st redbull before a workout on saturday...

Even though prob. 95% of it was psychological, i felt pretty wound up for my w.o.

i like it  so much taht i'm drinkin' one right now before i go hit up back


----------



## JJJ (Feb 16, 2004)

When drinking Red Bull Vodka dont forget a splash of orange juice. 

The sugarfree red bull tastes even sweeter then the original, and I find the original far to sweet. 

Does anyone really feel more energized or whatever after drinking red bull? I dont, even after 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> so sara how did it go? how was your redbull trip?



J'Bo, the red bull gave me some energy  but the Twin's lab energy drink helped better at work


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

I will have red bull tomorrow morning after my frist meal, then I will hit the gym for some w8


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 16, 2004)

sara if you are trying to lose fat redbulls are most likely the worst thing you could have.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Are you refering to the ones w/ sugar or the sugar free as well jbo?


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sara if you are trying to lose fat redbulls are most likely the worst thing you could have.



even the sugar-free red bull?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 16, 2004)

anything that tastes that sweet will cause you to have sugar cravings and binge or cheat...so in my opinion save the redbull for special occasions only.


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

what if you won't crave sugar after you have red bull, would it still stop you from losing BF?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 16, 2004)

you will....i garrantee it but no its not gonna help you lose bf.


----------



## sara (Feb 16, 2004)

you  mean the stuff in red bull makes me stop losing BF?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

I personally like the taste of redbull.  It however doesnt do anything for me, no stimulants really do.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 16, 2004)

IMO sara yes.
although a stiff redbull and vodka tastes good every now and again.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheRoyalOne *_
> EXACTLY!
> RB and vodka is for the night club not the fitness club





Redbull + Yaegerr =  


I prefer the Yaeger over Vodka.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 17, 2004)

I think redbull is actually banned over in europe.. hehe.


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

why


----------



## plouffe (Feb 17, 2004)

Because It's caffience content is too high, and since its often mixed with alcohal ( and caffiene being a diuretic ) they say you get even more dehydrated while drinking which could mess someone up.... Look up the ban on google.com


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Redbull + Yaegerr =
> 
> 
> I prefer the Yaeger over Vodka.



i am not at that level yet


----------



## JJJ (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I think redbull is actually banned over in europe.. hehe.




Only country I now of that redbull is banned in is Denmark. (and they got areas in their capitol where light drugs are legal, go figure)


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

here is the deal, I'll take Red bull's with me to work, leave it in the fridge, I'll have it just for an emergency to keep me alert..


----------



## metsfan1190 (May 11, 2004)

*post workout?*

what about using Red Bull post workout for the simple carbs? I have been drinking alpine punch Isopure, which has zero carbs and thought about adding a Red Bull as well.  Not mixed together, just drinking one of each after a workout.  I know there are better alternatives (dextrose, etc.), but are their any negatives to going this route (Isopure and Red Bull)? It is convenient because they sell both at the gym, so I can just grab them both on the way out.


----------



## sara (May 12, 2004)

I still like the EAS 0 carbs energy drink! more natural


----------



## gReg0286 (May 13, 2004)

*sucks ass*

sugar free tast like fucking shit by the time your done with and you get that feeleing that there is a ton of sugar all over your teeth. its too sweet


----------



## Spottieottie (May 13, 2004)

Yea bullblasters are awesome.  Jaegermeister and red bull go best together.  Wish I was still able to drink.  I heard of things on the news about people dying when drinking alcohol and red bull.  Probably very rare but it can happen


----------



## brodus (May 13, 2004)

I think people in America die of all sorts of things because we overdo everything! 

An occasional red bull and jager is not going to wreck your body any more than 6 weeks of a hepatoxic oral steroid.  In fact, the benfits to cholesterol and stress levels might actually prove to be worth an occasional drink (even with the metabolic consequences).  But that's a different discussion.

YES-->S.F. RED BULL SUCKS BULL BALLS!


----------



## ah1 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> http://www.needmorestuff.com/redbull2.htm
> 
> how does the ingredient sound?






> _*Originally posted by Spottieottie *_
> I heard of things on the news about people dying when drinking alcohol and red bull.  Probably very rare but it can happen



"Once again, the media never let the facts get in the way of selling a story. The caffeine content in a can of Red Bull is 80 milligrams. A brewed cup of coffee (6-8 ounces) has 100 milligrams of caffeine. So you'd easily get more caffeine from 3 or 4 good espressos than even 10 cans of Red bull. People sitting in cafes across the world are not dropping dead. 

Taurine is a sulfur containing nonessential amino acid formed from methionine within the body. It is actually one of he most abundant free form amino acid in human milk. Since 1984 taurine has been added to infant formulations, which suggests as a single amino acid it must be safe and plays a vital role in growth and metabolism.

Dietary sources of taurine occur in animal foods, it is virtually nonexistent in plant foods. The "massive" dose of taurine in one can of Red Bull that every one is concerned about is 1 gram. That's right, one lousy, freakin gram! 

You can not tell me that your average 200 pound bodybuilder that easily consumes over 400 grams of animal protein every single day, would not have a higher intake of taurine! Come on! Where do these people get their information? I suppose you don't have to have a long neck to be a goose!

Combining taurine and caffeine with large amounts of alcohol may be a different story. However, this caffeine, high protein/taurine and alcohol mix has surely been replicated in various other dietary circumstances by many hundreds of thousands of people all over the planet at some stage. Have there been deaths reported previously documenting this cocktail? 

Am I the only one that has to point out the obvious? 

Where and by whom are these large amounts of Red Bull drinks consumed? Where had each of these people been previously before their deaths? Rave parties! 

Now, what's the other little thing that people like to pop at rave parties? 

But adding this to equation of these unfortunate deaths makes too much sense doesn't it? And grieving, angry family members of those that died, desperately want someone or something to blame. No body would like to hear that their little angle liked popping street drugs on weekends."


----------



## brodus (May 14, 2004)

Nice post, ah1...well said.

I drop 4 grams of taurine in my gatorade pre-workout, and pop a 100-200mg. of caffeine...and horror of horrors, I even drink a few beers on occasion. 

But I don't eat mad amounts of MDMA and LSD and then dance for 12 hours straight, and then drink red bull as my only source of fluid, so my chances of Red Bull death are 0.

I'll bet there was a drug OD at a rave, a reporter came through and saw an empty can of red bull on the floor, and Voila, the urban legend is born.

"No way--all we were doing was drinking red bull, eating candy, and inhaling Vicks Vapo-Rub because it gives us fresh breath...I didn't see any drugs here, officer"

If you guys are scared of Red Bull f'in you up, you really better stay far away from all of the Thermogenics on the market!


----------



## Spottieottie (May 14, 2004)

Yea well this isn't too recent but I did find an article of the three people who have died supposedly of the use of red bull and alcohol.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1435409.stm
I didn't stop drinking it because of this "scare".  I just can't stand the taste of it.


----------



## Spottieottie (May 14, 2004)

out of the millions of sales of red bull and only three deaths, it's not very likely that red bull killed them.  I just wanted to point out that these people were not at raves so they could not have been taking ectasy.  I'm sure you could find many articles supporting the use of it or not supporting the use of it.  This is the same with any thing like cigarettes.


----------



## Spottieottie (May 14, 2004)

media does a good job at blowing things out of proportion


----------



## brodus (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the article, Spottie.

Not drinking it at dance parties?



> so they could not have been taking ectasy.



From the article:



> One woman, named only as Therese, 31, collapsed on the floor of a nightclub in March this year.



Sounds like a drug overdose to me, and MDMA is by far the most popular club drug, and even more so in Europe.

As far as safety:



> Last year, one billion cans of Red Bull were bought worldwide.


----------



## Spottieottie (May 14, 2004)

o sorry not millions, billions.


----------



## Pizzer (May 20, 2004)

believe me when i tell you, I am not condemning alcohol, or drinking, or Red Bull, or anything like that. however, I am sayin that all those Red Bull and Vodka drinkers please be weary. I am bartender and have been for quite a while (4years) and i have served and drank PLENTY of RedBulls and Vodka. But i stopped drinking them after i witnessed a few bad experiences. The paramedics that were on each of the scenes likened the incidents to the same side effects they have treated for speed-ball patients. Explained easily as, redbull is a stimulant that arises both heart rate and awareness. Alcohol is a depressant that lowers inhibitions and weakens receptors. When the two are combined, they do not balance nor cancel each others effects. In fact they actually both work to effect the body the way they do at the same time. Meaning, people feel dizzy, laughy, happy, pumped, etc. because their energy level is spiking and their neuro-receptors are numb. Soooo, people can feel like they are not being slowed by the alcohol, but then again, they also feel invincible... this combo can be very dangerous if practiced in excess... Just be careful people.


----------



## brodus (May 20, 2004)

And you're sure these people who passed out weren't on any other drugs?

So how many drinks were these people drinking and how drunk were they when they passed out?  What happened--heat exhaustion? Vomitting? Passing out?  All of this happens to people who drink too much of any alcoholic beverage.  Here in Chicago I see it at least once a month, and it doesn't even surprise me anymore.

I'm not disputing your experience at all, and I agree, it COULD be like a speedball (although that's a horrible comparison if you know what a real speedball is), but I think we're talking about some very heavy drinking to go to the level of needing real medical treatment (beyond some fluids and ressurance that "yes, ma'am, you are wasted and fell on the floor.")

If Red Bull itself was so dangerous, how come we don't have reports of people who are addicted to LAN tournaments and online gaming, who buy Red Bull and Monster by the CASE and drink in excess of four-five cans a day-->why aren't they just falling over dead?

You know, I threw up one time after drinking red bull and vodka, but I also drank about 50 other things, and never once thought it was the RB and Vodka...I pretty much thought it was ME being a dumbass.

I still think it's the alcohol that's hurting these people.  You only get about half a red bull in a RB&vodka anyways.  

Who would WANT to drink more than a couple?  I think only the truly foolish are getting ill on these.  

Red bull is pisswater compare to ANYTHING people on this board take for a rush, if you want to talk stimulants.  Let alone the stuff they sell in my gym's vending machines.

Also, there is almost as much caffeine in Coke, and people seem to do fine on Whiskey and Coke (provided they aren't on a mission to get blasted).

I'm not saying that Red Bull and Vodka is the path to righteousness...I'm saying unless you're a total dumbass, there is absolutely nothing to worry about.  A billion satisfied customers say it's alright.


----------



## Pizzer (May 21, 2004)

didnt think my post was soooo inciting that it would get some worked up... but since it has, i apologize. And just to note, most bars, except the cheap ones i guess in Chicago, do not only serve half can a RedBull with a RB and Vodka. Most serve them in pint glasses(16oz) and a RB is 8oz and it gets a 4 count of Vodka(roughly 2oz)... and the rest is ice. I have served plenty of these to people over time and i wasnt saying that EVERY PERSON WHO HAS MORE THAN A FEW OF THESE is effected the same way... i am saying however, that no two people react the same when exposed to the same things. Not to mention there are always other elements that could effect the equation (i.e. dehydration!!!(side-effect of RedBull), drug abuse, alcoholic imbibement, empty stomach) And also, please note that i make these statements out of concern for the general populous... take my words as you please and just have fun and be careful.


----------



## hithard51 (May 29, 2004)

what gives bettere boost coffee or redbull?


----------



## Dipsh!t (May 30, 2004)

actually i rather to have a cuppa real coffee instead


----------



## jaim91 (May 30, 2004)

There is a new, no cal energy drink made with natural herbs. It's not bad at all and gives you quite a jolt.  I bought a few at the FAME show...they're called "red ripper"


----------



## bigss75 (May 31, 2004)

Red bull with vodka is the only way i can chill with my friends and enjoy a party otherwise Im asleep like a hour after i start


----------



## Michael D (May 31, 2004)

Try Jagermeister with Red Bull.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 1, 2004)

Isn't alcohol "bad" for a bodybuilder/someone trying to get in shape...?


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 1, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Isn't alcohol "bad" for a bodybuilder/someone trying to get in shape...?


Why do you even ask that question? There are alot of "bad" things for people. Its alright to drink every once in awhile. When it becomes everyday its a problem.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 2, 2004)

No, but some people drink Red Bull very often. So, if they take the reccomendations, and put Jagermeister or vodka in their drinks, then it could be bad,


----------



## 5'9' (Jun 2, 2004)

i was once told that red bull/vodka is bad for you a the vodka slows your heart and the red bull speeds it up, is this true?


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 2, 2004)

What a bad combination


----------



## brodus (Jun 2, 2004)

You guys are such babies.   You'll risk infection and shruken testicles from injecting steroids, but my GOD, how dare you mix a red bull and vodka..and..GASP...DRINK IT!

Anyone that's worried about keeling over from this "deadly" combo isn't the knid of person that would, so chill out.  

Where were you when Liquid Clenbutrx came out?  Or Redline?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> You guys are such babies. You'll risk infection and shruken testicles from injecting steroids, but my GOD, how dare you mix a red bull and vodka..and..GASP...DRINK IT!
> 
> Anyone that's worried about keeling over from this "deadly" combo isn't the knid of person that would, so chill out.
> 
> Where were you when Liquid Clenbutrx came out? Or Redline?


 

I prefer SF Monster and Vodka


----------



## brodus (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, MONSTER is nice!  I also like Rockstar.

I actually think an energy drink + a good, clean vodka is about the safest thing you can have without totally ruining your training.  The metabolic fx of the Alcohol aren't nearly as bad, from what I can feel and see the next morning.


----------

